# Argente Doe



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

A nice little Argente doe that popped up in my smoke line. Such a sweet little girl 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Aw, argente. It's such an underrated colour. Cute!


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks  she was totally unexpected lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyan_jai (Mar 19, 2016)

She is lovely  What a nice suprise!


----------

